# Cooler Master Launches Hyper Z600 Passive CPU Cooler



## malware (May 8, 2008)

Cooler Master's engineers have taken the idea of releasing a fanless cooler seriously and have come up with a passive CPU cooler called Hyper Z600 that can cool both Intel and AMD CPUs drawing up to 89W without any fans attached to it. You can add two optional 120mm fans to the opposing sides of the heat-sink in a push-pull configuration, though. The Hyper Z600 measures 127.28 x 127.28 x 160 mm and weighs exactly 1045g. The heatsink structure features interlaced aluminium fins, six heatpipes connected to a mirror-coated copper base and Cooler Master's unique "X" design that creates lower back pressure to make air pass through the heatsink faster. Compatible with all existing Intel and AMD CPU sockets, the passive Cooler Master Z600 will be available soon for around £34.99.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2008)

Huge!  I hope it doesn't use push-pins...  I like the fans they are using in the picutre too.


----------



## spearman914 (May 8, 2008)

Why is it called "passive" when it has a fan?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 8, 2008)

looks retardedly large.


----------



## twicksisted (May 8, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> looks retardedly large.



its not really that large...... i have a 12cm fan on my heatsink... so basically this is the same size.. (12cm squared)


----------



## pentastar111 (May 8, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> looks retardedly large.


I agree...very large and extremely heavy...


----------



## ktr (May 8, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Why is it called "passive" when it has a fan?



Fans are optional.


----------



## spearman914 (May 8, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> looks retardedly large.



Not that huge but the only disadsvantages is decreasing air flow rate and limits memory sticks' heights. See thats a tuniq tower 120mm, not that big of a deal


----------



## jbunch07 (May 8, 2008)

big f'ing cooler!
looks nice though!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2008)

I don't think that will fit in an HTPC....  or my PC for that matter.


----------



## muka3d (May 8, 2008)

I think the title has a typo... I believe it should say "Z600 Massive Cooler"...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 8, 2008)

muka3d said:


> I think the title has a typo... I believe it should say "Z600 Massive Cooler"...



lollers, i agree.


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 8, 2008)

The fins should be vertical if it's ever intended to be used passively. How do they think that parallel horizontal fins can dissipate heat?

Nevermind, I guess it'll never go into any HTPC case or the like that lays down.


----------



## malware (May 8, 2008)

Spanish review: http://www.chw.net/Revisiones/Refrigeracion/mAnalisis:-CoolerMaster-Hyper-Z600-200805062010.html


----------



## OnBoard (May 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Huge!  I hope it doesn't use push-pins...  I like the fans they are using in the picutre too.



No, you can see from that tiny picture that it's bolted on with a metal plate with 4 screws. Like the fans too.

It's so wide the other way too, that the outputfan will work fine as one for push-pull.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2008)

looks like a Cooler that Titan Released few years ago.


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> I agree...very large and extremely heavy...



I've seen bigger:

Tom's Hardware


----------



## mab1376 (May 9, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> I agree...very large and extremely heavy...



yeah... goddamn 2.3 pounds. that would bend my mobo in half unless i turned my pc on its side.


----------



## hv43082 (May 9, 2008)

The main question: is it better than TRUE?


----------



## tkpenalty (May 9, 2008)

hv43082 said:


> The main question: is it better than TRUE?



Nope. Check on frosty tech.


----------



## hv43082 (May 9, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Nope. Check on frosty tech.



Than nuff said!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 9, 2008)

Why is the Ultra 120 Better then the Ultra 120 Extreme on frostytech??? Is it not supposed to be new and improved version of it?


----------



## INSTG8R (May 9, 2008)

1 Kilo and change is a bit much unless you have a bench setup and your MoBo lies flat all the time. I would never attempt to use that in an upright position. I can just hear the sound of splintering silicon.....


----------



## happita (May 9, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why is the Ultra 120 Better then the Ultra 120 Extreme on frostytech??? Is it not supposed to be new and improved version of it?



I think everyone got confused on that one. Bigger doesn't necessarily equate to better performance.


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2008)

*I have yet to see a "true comparison" of CPU coolers*

Let me explain what i mean by "true comparison":

1 - Coolers should be tested as they are sold, meaning using the thermal paste and fan(s) provided in the package and tested in all there possibilities (ie: Noctua has adapters included with the fans, so 1 test for each should be observed).

2 - All coolers should be tested using the same fan(s), thermal paste in order to ensure that the differences observed are from the coolers and not from the usage of different fans or thermal paste.

Standard reviews of CPU coolers cover point 1 but i have no knowledge of reviews covering point 2: there's a difference between the cooling power of an "out-of-the-box" cooler and it's total cooling power, IMHO.


----------



## magibeg (May 12, 2008)

HTC said:


> Let me explain what i mean by "true comparison":
> 
> 1 - Coolers should be tested as they are sold, meaning using the thermal paste and fan(s) provided in the package and tested in all there possibilities (ie: Noctua has adapters included with the fans, so 1 test for each should be observed).
> 
> ...



Agreed for the most part, however coolers like the ultra 120 don't come with a fan however they are still meant to be used with one. Does this mean they would have to be run passive for the first bit of testing?


----------



## HTC (May 12, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Agreed for the most part, however coolers like the ultra 120 don't come with a fan however they are still meant to be used with one. Does this mean they would have to be run passive for the first bit of testing?



You do have a point there, dude!

As far as i know, lots of users go with S-Flex fans (dunno which specific model): that would be a good place to start.

In alternative, the fans used for the 2nd point could be used in the 1st point as well, for coolers with this particular "problem".


----------



## hat (May 12, 2008)

Whats so hyper about it?


----------

